# Data not working



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a gnex unlocked boot loader and rooted everything else is stock I think...I have used Odin to restore it in the past, But i always use stock roms . Data isn't working and i cant figure it out... if someone can post the stock kernel and radio info that would b great... Maybe a screenshot of the system info so i can compare ?? i dunno any ideas?


----------



## Paleryder (Nov 21, 2011)

Did you restore a titanium back up of phone/mms that will break it, at least it did in my insurance. Also check xda ask info you need re sick images are there:rolleyes:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

poontab said:


> Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


Mah bad
Lump


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Paleryder said:


> Did you restore a titanium back up of phone/mms that will break it, at least it did in my insurance. Also check xda ask info you need re sick images are there:rolleyes:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I used a root tools restore feature. I think you are right but sprint needed to reactivate the phone remotely.

Lump


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Re-odin with that link I gave you in the other thread, *don't* restore any backups, see what happens.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

If you have a GSM Nexus or VZW Nexus, you could use fastboot to restore with the factory image provided by Google.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

imnuts said:


> If you have a GSM Nexus or VZW Nexus, you could use fastboot to restore with the factory image provided by Google.


He doesn't. He has a Sprint nexus, one that he flashed verizon firmware on yesterday and came asking for help.

I would recommend revisiting the xda thread you started yesterday, as someone linked you to the file you needed. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> He doesn't. He has a Sprint nexus, one that he flashed verizon firmware on yesterday and came asking for help.
> 
> I would recommend revisiting the xda thread you started yesterday, as someone linked you to the file you needed.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lol... its not my phone. I didn't flash the VZW firmware. Yesterdays issues have been completely fixed. I also got the data working... There seem to be many people running into this so i will create a indepth solution thread later


----------



## bbv203 (Dec 19, 2011)

I also ran into this problem over the weekend. Running stock rooted Sprint firmware. At one point when I rebooted the phone I remember the self activation box popping up, I assume this is when it happened. After a long phone call with a guy who knew nothing, I activated my Nexus S online, then switched back to the Galaxy Nexus and it reactivated with the correct data information. A later phone call with Sprint, I was told that *#*#72786#*#* is the dialer code to reprovision the phone yourself without the other hassles, although you will need your MSL for this to work.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> I used a root tools restore feature. I think you are right but sprint needed to reactivate the phone remotely.
> 
> Lump


Please stop using "root tools" and follow the instructions here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19864-vzwsprintgsmguide-ultimate-galaxy-nexus-guide-unlockrootflash-romsfaq/ for rooting and flashing Clockwork Recovery. 99.99% of the problems people have with rooting their phones come from using "toolboxes" and one-click root apps. You should also use fastboot to flash the latest Sprint radios per this guide: http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Samsung_Galaxy_Nexus_(toroplus)#Flash_Radio_Updates


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

bbv203 said:


> I also ran into this problem over the weekend. Running stock rooted Sprint firmware. At one point when I rebooted the phone I remember the self activation box popping up, I assume this is when it happened. After a long phone call with a guy who knew nothing, I activated my Nexus S online, then switched back to the Galaxy Nexus and it reactivated with the correct data information. A later phone call with Sprint, I was told that *#*#72786#*#* is the dialer code to reprovision the phone yourself without the other hassles, although you will need your MSL for this to work.


Yup


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> Please stop using "root tools" and follow the instructions here http://rootzwiki.com...tflash-romsfaq/ for rooting and flashing Clockwork Recovery. 99.99% of the problems people have with rooting their phones come from using "toolboxes" and one-click root apps. You should also use fastboot to flash the latest Sprint radios per this guide: http://wiki.rootzwik...h_Radio_Updates


They make em for a reason, and i will use them because i feel like it. I know how to use adb. But, why bother when there is a option that does it for you. Also, the people who say you cant know what is going on when its rooting are silly... it does tell you what its doing every step of the way.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> They make em for a reason, and i will use them because i feel like it. I know how to use adb. But, why bother when there is a option that does it for you. Also, the people who say you cant know what is going on when its rooting are silly... it does tell you what its doing every step of the way.


That is your choice, but it is strongly not recommended.

Also, they make them for lazy people who can't be bothered to take an extra 5 minutes to learn what they are doing.

Also, also, ADB is not used in any of the process, it is all fastboot.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> That is your choice, but it is strongly not recommended.
> 
> Also, they make them for lazy people who can't be bothered to take an extra 5 minutes to learn what they are doing.
> 
> Also, also, ADB is not used in any of the process, it is all fastboot.


im lazy


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Also, The phone got screwed up by the tool. I fixed it without the tool.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> im lazy


That's fine. No one is saying your wrong it's just not recommended.


----------

